# Bowling clubs Central Portugal ?



## tal1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone know if there are any bowling clubs ( lawn or indoor ) in central Portugal I know there seem to plenty in the Algarve but can't seem to find anything north of that.

Thanks


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

tal1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any bowling clubs ( lawn or indoor ) in central Portugal I know there seem to plenty in the Algarve but can't seem to find anything north of that.
> 
> Thanks


Hello

Not heard of any in the Serpins, Gois, Poiaris and Arganil areas.

Fred


----------

